

Snapchat, a growing app, lets you see it then you don't - mikegreenspan
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/02/09/technology/snapchat-a-growing-app-lets-you-see-it-then-you-dont.html?hp&_r=0

======
nwh
Until you install PicArchiver from the Cydia store.

